# PS/2 Tastatur funktioniert nicht



## MRXYZ (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
 Ich habe bei mir eine Ps/2 Tastatur.
 Wenn ich den Pc starte funktioniert sie im Bios und so.
 Aber wenn ich ins Betriebssystem komme wird sie nicht erkannt.
 Ich kann alle Tasten drücken und nichts passiert, als wenn der Ps/2 anschluss deaktiviert wurde.

 Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Win 8 generell keine Ps/2-Anschlüsse unterstützt oder er einfach deaktiviert ist.
 Wie gesagt es funktioniert nur im Betriebsystem nicht.

 Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ihr Wissen müsst, ich schreibe deswegen die denke ich Wichtigen Sachen auf.
 Mainboard: Asrock H87 Performance
 OS: Windows 8.1
 Tastatur: Qpad Mk-5

 Mfg MrXYZ


----------



## Paylow (17. Oktober 2013)

Hast du noch eine USB Tastatur gleichzeitig angeschlossen?
Wird sie im gerätemanager erkannt?


----------



## locojens (17. Oktober 2013)

Ähnliche Frage! Hattest du an dem Rechner mal eine USB-Tastatur angeschlossen ? Wenn ja wird der PS/2 "Support" abgeschaltet, scheint wohl ein sehr verbreiteter Fehler zu sein, da es viele Webseiten mit diesem Problem gibt.

z.Bsp.: Problemlösung für kabelgebundene Tastaturen (Windows 8) | HP®-Support


----------



## MRXYZ (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eine Ps/2 auf Usb Adapter. Ich hatte sie als erstes als Usb angeschlossen, weil ich jetzt nicht wusst ist auf dem Ps/2 Anschluss Strom drauf oder nicht. Dann hab ich sie mit Ps/2 angeschlossen.
Ich probiere mal deinen Link aus, bzw. die Anleitung. Werde dann Rückmeldung geben.

 Edit: Hat wunderbar Funktioniert.


----------



## locojens (17. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich das ich dir weiterhelfen konnte!


----------

